#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Chinese New Year in Phuket

## dirtydog

*Chinese New Year in Phuket*
 

Different types of offerings, meats, fruits or sweets are prepared and nicely placed out on an altar in front of the house of Chinese descendants to pay respect to their ancestors on the big day, Chinese New Years Day. 

Chinese New Year is one of the most important traditional Chinese holidays when family members get together to pay respect to their ancestors and make offerings. The day before the New Year, they spend time shopping for food like meat, fruits and vegetables. Its a good start of the year and people are reminded to think of or be grateful to their ancestors. Pranee Sakulpipat, Historian & former lecturer at Rajaphat University in Phuket, told us the important day reminds her to feel grateful to her ancestors and why it is important to the Chinese: 

She went on to explain about Chinese beliefs for the offerings emphasizing that it must be as much as you can afford, as it means that you have plenty to eat all year round that year: 

All the offerings are auspicious such as the whole chicken, fish and noodles for long life. Pranee also suggests fruits which are believed to be auspicious including oranges and pineapples: 

5 tea cups and sweets also signify love and unity in the family. After the food offering and paying homage to the ancestors, members in the families have meals together. This is a joyful and happy reunion for families. Its more like a good family day. Pranee also suggests good words to greet people for the auspicious occasion and what Chinese usually dress in during the New Year Days:

----------

